# Minersville again



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Went to Minersville today, in a group of five we only caught four fish. I caught a nice 18 inch rainbow and so did my cousin. My uncle caught the smallest of the day at only 16 inches. My other uncle caught one that was 21 inches and was 5-5.5 pounds. So a pretty slow day but still fun to get out. And sorry no pics this trip, unless I can get my uncle to send them to me.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

BrookTroutKid said:


> one that was 21 inches and was 5-5.5 pounds


Man that puppy must have been a fat boy. I've caught a few 24 inchers that where barely five pounds.


----------



## Edward K. Galleck (Dec 15, 2007)

Good report at Minersville. My eperience with the southern Utah reservoir is they seem to always fish the best right when the ice first comes on. As the winter drags on, the fishing seems to slow up. Minersville has open water a lot of years by March 1st, so I guess it is possible the fishing are going through a winter doldrums.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

21 inches and 5 lbs? that fish must have been like a cinder block because all the trout i have seen over 5 lbs have been pretty impressive and stretched quite well. Maybe a solid 2 and a half at minersv. The only fish capable of pulling that weight out of that length swims in warm water and has a very LARGE MOUTH. I doubt a 5 lber stretched to 21 btk. A 5 pounder would be wall worthy around here.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow just woke up went to sleep at 2:00 yesterday afternoon. Well Chris that fish looked like a cinder Block. And it Barely fit through the hole. It looked like a cutbow cause it had a big nasty hook jaw, and cut markings. We were fishing right were we went on Monday. I don't know all that I do know is my uncle was mad he had to release it.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

lol, you sound like the fishing guys that work at ace. They catch lots of 9 pounders out of sand hollow. 5 pounds on a rainbow would scare some people to death. That's a great fish, i don't think there's any fish over 3lbs in there yet though. The biggest one i pulled out was close to 3 but not quite. I'm starting to sound like all the other pickers around here you should've slammed me for saying anything contradictory.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't know about 5 pounds but we caught 4 or 5 that were easily over three pounds on Thursday.

Our two biggest fish (weight) were 21 inches. One was a female that looked like she was full of eggs. We got her back in the water quick so no pics.

Here is a pic of the 21 1/2 male that was easily over 3 pounds. (Guy holding the fish is a big dude)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v111/ ... G_0153.jpg

and here is a 22 inch keeper

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v111/ ... G_0162.jpg


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Alright take the width of either of those fish and Double it. That fish was FAT FAT FAT and th most red on a rainbow I have ever seen and it had a big black nasty hookjaw.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Texscala said:


> I don't know about 5 pounds but we caught 4 or 5 that were easily over three pounds on Thursday.
> 
> Our two biggest fish (weight) were 21 inches. One was a female that looked like she was full of eggs. We got her back in the water quick so no pics.
> 
> ...


Wow pretty fish and yes Tex that dude is big! :shock:


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

I've been meaning to post these pics for a while now but after Chris said theres not many over 3.5 lbs. I finally decided to post them. Im really finicky with measurements and weight so what I say is exactly what they are with a tape measure (measured the right way no cheating) and with a digital scale.

*My biggest from Minersville. Caught flyfishing a few weeks after ice off last year. 4.6 lbs.*
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... sville.jpg

biggest Ice fishing last year. 3lbs 10oz and 22"
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... incher.jpg

Another Pic of the 22" 3lb 10ozer
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... bs10oz.jpg

This is a pic from the first of last year ice fishing. 21.5" but 4.5lbs
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... n/45lb.jpg

OK now for this years stuff: These next two are a really pretty male that was 21" (I didn't weigh it)
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... topole.jpg

http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... topole.jpg

This is a 22"+ caught by a friend 2 weeks ago (didn't weigh it)
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... erry22.jpg

This is a 22.25"+ caught a few weeks ago that weighed 4.25lbs.
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... d42lbs.jpg

These next two are pics of this rabbit that I hit on the way home from minersville. I hit it pretty much at the lake and didn't think much of it but then the next day my mom was like "whats hanging from your bumper?" I was like holy crap its that rabbit I hit yesterday...anyways it was pretty funny.
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... rabbit.jpg
and
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... loseup.jpg


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for that early morning fish porn!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Jeremy28 said:


> Im really finicky with measurements and weight so what I say is exactly what they are with a tape measure (measured the right way no cheating) and with a digital scale.


So, there you have it folks. This is one fisherman you can believe!

http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k32/P ... e/Bow2.jpg

Nice gill-gaffer, eh? This pic is two years old. There are some big fish in Minersville.


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

just thought I would add this fish story from late last year's ice fishing (end of march I think). Last year I always had my drag set on the same setting which was a little on the tight side (a 21" 3lber would hardly if at all make the drag go off (or howwever you say it)). Anyways, I snagged this fish right before dark and when I first snagged it, it seemed normal. About one or two seconds later, while my pole was still high in the air, it took off and jerked my pole clear into the hole. It seemed like slow motion almost because I was so shocked by how powerful the fish was. I should've hurried up and loosened my drag and lifted my pole up so the pole would absorb some of the pulls from the fish. It all happened so fast though and I just sat there while the fish took off with my drag like it was set on the lightest setting. Finally, after about 7 or 8 seconds of drag zinging the fish broke my line and I sat there just staring into the hole. For how hard that fish was taking my drag compared to a big "normal" fish from Minersville, it had to be monstrous! I know they had a tough summer but I firmly believe theres a few monsters in there somewhere. Its dumb to speculate but I would say that fish had to be at the very least 6 lbs.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice fish! for future knowledge most of my insight is usually a wild or poorly educated guess I guess i stand corrected. Has anyone ever caught a brown out of minersville? I know the river underneath has some pretty impressive browns, people in beaver say the river above it has some nice ones as well. You'd have to assume there's a few nice ones that at least winter there or make it in there. A friend of mine said that he caught a 14 inch brown in december, but that's all i've ever heard of. PBH, you're brave leaving that picture up, the ethics clan is gonna tear you a new one for that, i'll be surprised if one of these perfectionists doesn't make some slanderous comments.


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh, I almost forgot to mention that the third pic up from the bottom (4.25 lber) coughed up CORN!!! As you can see from the pic (above the fish). A few others coughed up corn as well. If your going to chum atleast use something that can't (potentially) hurt the fish.....bastards!


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

Thats a sweeet fish PBH. Looks like about 5.5 lbs. did you weigh or measure it? Fly fishing? Part of lake (looks like NE corner)?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Caption This:










"Well here's your problem...You've blown a radiator hose!"

:rotfl: Great pic. That's the first thing I thought of.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Christopher30 said:


> NHas anyone ever caught a brown out of minersville?


Yes. I actuallly have. Just one. Through the ice. It was nearly 20". I did not have a camera. I would suspect more have been caught by others -- and I would also suspect that many have been caught but mis-identified as something other than a brown. The one I caught was similar to many other lake resident brown trout -- extremely silver in color.



Christopher30 said:


> PBH, you're brave leaving that picture up, the ethics clan is gonna tear you a new one for that, i'll be surprised if one of these perfectionists doesn't make some slanderous comments.


Christopher -- thanks for your concern. Personally, I'm not too worried about the ethics police. I think I can handle anything they throw at me.

The fish was not wieghed or measured. It was caught while flyfishing the NW side of the lake in the spring.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

PBH said:


> Christopher30 said:
> 
> 
> > NHas anyone ever caught a brown out of minersville?
> ...


PeeBee...

Learn how to handle a fish... You are ruining this sport


----------

